# interesting fun facts!



## earthquake (Feb 16, 2015)

i love fun facts -- let's face it, who doesn't love a good random fact that you aren't supposed to know off the top of your head, but do anyway? 

so guys! let's get to posting weird facts!

there was a thread like this a while back, but i cant find it, and i loved it, so heres a new one 

hippopotamuses:
 a) are not spelled hippopotami like i assumed before typing that and are in fact spelled, "hippopotamuses". weiiiiiird.

b) have reddish-brown sweat. gross, i know.


----------



## amandabelle (Feb 16, 2015)

crabs have blue blood? that's something i know from when i visited the baltimore aquarium.  people never cease to be amazed at that one.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Almost is the longest American word where all of the letters are alphabetical


----------



## earthquake (Feb 16, 2015)

there's one breed of banana that went completely extinct after an epidemic wiped them out...but the taste of like generic banana products that taste nothing like the bananas we eat are modeled after the taste of THOSE bananas which is why they taste so ridiculously bizarre.

- - - Post Merge - - -

people say "bless you" when you sneeze because when you sneeze,your heart stops for a millisecond.
also, if you sneeze too hard, you can fracture a rib, if you try to suppress a sneeze, you can rupture a blood vessel in your head or neck and die, and if you keep your eyes open by force when you sneeze, you might pop an eyeball out.


----------



## amandabelle (Feb 16, 2015)

lucinaa said:


> there's one breed of banana that went completely extinct after an epidemic wiped them out...but the taste of like generic banana products that taste nothing like the bananas we eat are modeled after the taste of THOSE bananas which is why they taste so ridiculously bizarre.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



eww wtf why do u know that......


----------



## LoonieToonies (Feb 16, 2015)

Sand tiger shark embryos fight each other in the womb. The survivor is born.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

lucinaa said:


> there's one breed of banana that went completely extinct after an epidemic wiped them out...but the taste of like generic banana products that taste nothing like the bananas we eat are modeled after the taste of THOSE bananas which is why they taste so ridiculously bizarre.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



That's scary omf


----------



## earthquake (Feb 16, 2015)

LoonieToonies said:


> Sand tiger shark embryos fight each other in the womb. The survivor is born.



whoa...talk about sibling rivalry haha


----------



## amandabelle (Feb 16, 2015)

lucinaa said:


> whoa...talk about sibling rivalry haha



hahahahahahahahahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOURE NOT FUNNY


----------



## LoonieToonies (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm gonna have way too much fun with this...

Babies that are between 4-6 months naturally know how to swim. After that time, this disappears and they need to be retaught.


----------



## Cherry879 (Feb 16, 2015)

During the course of our lifetime, we will shed 40Ibs of skin!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow! xD


----------



## earthquake (Feb 16, 2015)

amandabelle said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOURE NOT FUNNY





In 2007, an American man named Corey Taylor tried to fake his own death in order to get out of his cell phone contract without paying a fee. It didn?t work.


----------



## Cherry879 (Feb 16, 2015)

Quickly - guess what the largest organ in our body is...


----------



## earthquake (Feb 16, 2015)

Cherry879 said:


> During the course of our lifetime, we will shed 40Ibs of skin!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wow! xD



THIS IS HORRIFYING AND YET LEAVES ME INTRIGUED AND WANTING TO MEASURE MY SKIN LOSS FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE WHAT HAVE YOU DONE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cherry879 said:


> Quickly - guess what the largest organ in our body is...



the skin.... 

- - - Post Merge - - -

omfg....this one is actually so weird...

In 1923, jockey Frank Hayes won a race at Belmont Park in New York despite being dead — he suffered a heart attack mid-race, but his body stayed in the saddle until his horse crossed the line for a 20–1 outsider victory.

can u imagine..like "congrats bro! oh my god! jim, call the ambulance hes dead!"


----------



## amandabelle (Feb 16, 2015)

Female kangaroos have three vaginas.

She will never need a C-section......


----------



## Cherry879 (Feb 16, 2015)

Correct! So many people get that one wrong! >.<

The shedding skin thing is crazy! Who knew!?


----------



## earthquake (Feb 16, 2015)

amandabelle said:


> Female kangaroos have three vaginas.
> 
> She will never need a C-section......



gives a new meaning to orgy....


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

lucinaa said:


> gives a new meaning to orgy....



oMG


----------



## earthquake (Feb 16, 2015)

In 1993, San Francisco held a referendum over whether a police officer called Bob Geary was allowed to patrol while carrying a ventriloquist?s dummy called Brendan O?Smarty. He was.


----------



## Cherry879 (Feb 16, 2015)

lucinaa said:


> THIS IS HORRIFYING AND YET LEAVES ME INTRIGUED AND WANTING TO MEASURE MY SKIN LOSS FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE WHAT HAVE YOU DONE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



 Well dayum. This one's really weird...but pretty amazing at the same time! I'm surprised he didn't fall off!!


----------



## amandabelle (Feb 16, 2015)

wow!


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

The highest amt of money paid for a cow in an auction is $13.1mill


----------



## earthquake (Feb 16, 2015)

amandabelle said:


> ?ل͟?༼ ?ل͟?༼ ?ل͟?༼ ?ل͟? ༽?ل͟? ༽?ل͟? ༽YOU CAME TO THE WRONG DONGERHOOD༼ ?ل͟?༼ ?ل͟?༼ ?ل͟?༼ ?ل͟? ༽?ل͟? ༽?ل͟? ༽
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks?


----------



## amandabelle (Feb 16, 2015)

I like fun facts...


----------



## earthquake (Feb 16, 2015)

hosty no... 

post some fun facts tho


----------



## amandabelle (Feb 16, 2015)

math facts


----------



## Cherry879 (Feb 16, 2015)

111,111,111 ? 111,111,111 = 12,345,678,987,654,321


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Cherry879 said:


> 111,111,111 ? 111,111,111 = 12,345,678,987,654,321



Omg that's so cool


----------



## Cherry879 (Feb 16, 2015)

If you shuffle a pack of cards properly, there's a high chance that the exact order of each card has never been seen before in the history of the universe


----------



## earthquake (Feb 16, 2015)

how?!


----------



## amandabelle (Feb 16, 2015)

50 shades of gray started as twilight fanfiction


----------



## Cherry879 (Feb 16, 2015)

amandabelle said:


> 50 shades of gray started as twilight fanfiction



...wow.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

You can answer "That's what the gov't wants you to think" for any statement


----------



## Franny (Feb 16, 2015)

lipstick sometimes contains scales from fish


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

You can answer "Not since the incident..." to any question


----------



## earthquake (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> You can answer "That's what the gov't wants you to think" for any statement



thats what the government wants you to think....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> You can answer "Not since the incident..." to any question



not since the incident....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sucre said:


> lipstick sometimes contains scales from fish



omg so gross gotta rethink makeup


----------



## Franny (Feb 16, 2015)

on average, 7 billion dollars is spent for halloween costumes, candy and decorations. 
i wonder how bad christmas is....


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 16, 2015)

For some reason, Beyblade knockoffs shoot toxic gas when heated, because of crappy metalmaking.


----------



## Franny (Feb 16, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> For some reason, Beyblade knockoffs shoot toxic gas when heated, because of crappy metalmaking.



that is horrifying.


----------



## DCB (Feb 16, 2015)

-The word "deer" comes from Old English _deor_, which meant "animal, beast." {Source}

-The words "bear" and "beaver" share a common Proto-Indo-European root, *_bher-{3}_. The latter comes from a reduplicated version. {Source}

-{My favorite now}:

Control + U, I, or B works in TBT. {Command + [...] works on Macs, too.} {Source: _I_ just tried *it*.}


----------



## Leela (Feb 16, 2015)

DCB said:


> -The word "deer" comes from Old English _deor_, which meant "animal, beast." {Source}
> 
> -The words "bear" and "beaver" share a common Proto-Indo-European root, *_bher-{3}_. The latter comes from a reduplicated version. {Source}
> 
> ...



*Thank you so much for your wisdom.*

Oxford University is older than the Aztec Empire.


----------



## Miss Vanian (Feb 16, 2015)

ahhh yes. an excuse to endlessly talk about serial killers.

Ted Bundy once jumped into a lake to save a 3 year old.
Bundy also decided to take advantage of a strange law in Florida that stated that if you declared marriage in court, in the presence of a judge, it counted as a legal marriage. therefore, he married Carol Ann Boone while she was on the witness stand.
All of Bundy's victims were girls with long, dark brown hair with a part in the middle.

Charles Manson never actually physically killed anyone.
Charles Manson's mother hadn't named him for awhile after he was born, so he was just called "no name". (all my friends thought this was super weird and interesting but my mom didn't name me either?????)
He was taught to play guitar by Alvin Karpis. (look him up)
Alvin Karpis also said that Manson was quite good at singing.
He reminds me of my grandfather and now i hate both of them passionately.
Charles Manson's interviews are really weird and you should watch them.

Richard Ramirez's mother's pregnancy with him was difficult because her body tried to reject the fetus. Ramirez almost EASILY DIDN'T EXIST AND I THINK ABOUT THIS A LOT IDK MAN
another time he almost died was when he was 2 and a dresser fell on him.
when he was ten he began spending nights at cemeteries
In seventh grade he began sniffing glue????
idk ramirez's childhood is interesting
also i had a friend that would write to him and Ramirez was really good at drawing.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 16, 2015)

Miss Vanian said:


> ahhh yes. an excuse to endlessly talk about serial killers.
> 
> Ted Bundy once jumped into a lake to save a 3 year old.
> Bundy also decided to take advantage of a strange law in Florida that stated that if you declared marriage in court, in the presence of a judge, it counted as a legal marriage. therefore, he married Carol Ann Boone while she was on the witness stand.
> ...



your interests baffle me but I have to admit those were some interesting facts.. i read the whole thing


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 16, 2015)

Miss Vanian said:


> *Charles Manson never actually physically killed anyone.*



He basically used a technique called mind reading, and he abused it to his advantage, allowing him to manipulate his victims while on the plane to Florida/at home/wherever?


----------



## Miss Vanian (Feb 16, 2015)

Prabha said:


> your interests baffle me but I have to admit those were some interesting facts.. i read the whole thing



hahah thanks. a lot of people actually get really mad at me because i like serial killers and death and stuff. i dont see why its a problem though, i dont wanna hurt anyone. i'm glad you enjoyed them, i'm probably gonna post more


----------



## CR33P (Feb 16, 2015)

singular form of lice is louse


----------



## MayorErin (Feb 16, 2015)

all of the fruit loops are the same flavor, just different colors
you can't make a square motion and a circular motion on each hand, with your index finger, at the same time


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 17, 2015)

MayorErin said:


> all of the fruit loops are the same flavor, just different colors
> you can't make a square motion and a circular motion on each hand, with your index finger, at the same time



I did.

Happy?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

Youngest mother ever were 5 years and 7 months old


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Feb 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Youngest mother ever were 5 years and 7 months old



how!?


----------



## Rasha (Feb 17, 2015)

Ninja_Fridge said:


> how!?



it's real. it's a rare case when a baby is born inside of his baby twin, go figure~


----------



## Brackets (Feb 17, 2015)

There's a condition where part of your lung collapses every time you have a period


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

Ninja_Fridge said:


> how!?



she got into puberty very early. supposedly it was incest but noone knows cause lack of evidence.

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> it's real. it's a rare case when a baby is born inside of his baby twin, go figure~



No, she didn't grow a baby, she was supposedly raped and was very prematurely gone into puberty...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> she got into puberty very early. supposedly it was incest but noone knows cause lack of evidence.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I read about the youngest mother having her reproduction system already fully developed by the age of 1 and a half.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

Kippla said:


> I read about the youngest mother having her reproduction system already fully developed by the age of 1 and a half.



yeah menarche at the year of 8 months and breast development at 4


----------



## MayorErin (Feb 17, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I did.
> 
> Happy?



i call bs


----------



## lazuli (Feb 17, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I did.
> 
> Happy?





MayorErin said:


> i call bs



huehuehuehue

===

if you scratch the inside of ur ear itll sound like the waka waka from pac man


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

computertrash said:


> huehuehuehue
> 
> ===
> 
> if you scratch the inside of ur ear itll sound like the waka waka from pac man



r u dar 9gag ceo or


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 17, 2015)

Strawberries aren't berries, but bananas are C:


----------



## lazuli (Feb 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> r u dar 9gag ceo or



well EXCUSE ME !!!!!

===

jfk and abe lincoln similarities:

"Both presidents were elected to the House of Representatives in '46.
Both presidents were elected to the presidency in '60.
Lincoln defeated incumbent Vice President John C. Breckenridge for the presidency in 1860; Kennedy defeated incumbent Vice President Richard M. Nixon for the presidency in 1960.
Both their predecessors left office in their seventies and retired to Pennsylvania. James Buchanan, whom Lincoln succeeded, retired to Lancaster Township; Dwight D. Eisenhower, whom Kennedy succeeded, retired to Gettysburg.
Both their Vice Presidents and successors were Southern Democrats named Johnson (Andrew Johnson and Lyndon B. Johnson) who were born in '08.
Both presidents were concerned with the problems of black Americans and made their views strongly known in '63. Lincoln signed the Emancipation Proclamation in 1862, which took effect in 1863. In 1963, Kennedy presented his reports to Congress on Civil Rights, and the same year was the famous March on Washington for Jobs and Freedom.
Both presidents were shot on a Friday in the presence of their wives. Both Fridays preceded a major holiday observed within the week.
Both presidents were accompanied by another couple.
The male companion of the other couple was wounded by the assassin.
Both presidents had a son die during their presidency.
Lincoln was shot by John Wilkes Booth at Ford's Theatre; Kennedy was shot by Lee Harvey Oswald in a Lincoln automobile, made by Ford.
Both presidents' last names have 7 letters.
There are 6 letters in each Johnson's first name.
After shooting Lincoln, Booth ran from a theatre to a warehouse; after shooting Kennedy, Oswald ran from a warehouse to a theatre.
Both Johnsons were succeeded as President in '69 by Republicans whose mothers were named Hannah.
Both assassins died in the same month as their victim in a state adjacent to the state of their birth.
Both assassins were Southern white males born in the late '30s, who were in their mid-20s.
Both assassins were killed before being tried, by men who were reared in the North, changed their name as adults, and were bachelors.
Both assassins had 15 letters in their name"


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Feb 17, 2015)

Tigers have striped skin under their fur, but zebras don't.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 17, 2015)

lucinaa said:


> there's one breed of banana that went completely extinct after an epidemic wiped them out...but the taste of like generic banana products that taste nothing like the bananas we eat are modeled after the taste of THOSE bananas which is why they taste so ridiculously bizarre.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



omg i loved suppressing my sneezes. Ugh thanks a lot. Now I can never do it again


----------



## Brackets (Feb 17, 2015)

lucinaa said:


> people say "bless you" when you sneeze because when you sneeze,your heart stops for a millisecond.
> also, if you sneeze too hard, you can fracture a rib, if you try to suppress a sneeze, you can rupture a blood vessel in your head or neck and die, and *if you keep your eyes open by force when you sneeze, you might pop an eyeball out*.



that last one's definitely a myth


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

^yes lol if it really popped out everyone here woulda needed eye surgery lmao


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 17, 2015)

Spoiler: kinda NSFW



When a male octopus finds a mate... he rips off its pen!s and throws it at the female so she can inseminate herself.
He then grows a new pen!s.

"HERE GO F!CK YOURSELF


----------



## Bowie (Feb 17, 2015)

Astronauts recycle their own pee into water. Here on Earth, the same thing happens, except the process is much slower.


----------



## DCB (Feb 17, 2015)

Brackets said:


> that last one's definitely a myth



Source: I've sneezed with my eyes opened once. It takes effort, but it's possible.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 18, 2015)

fun fact: In Sm4sh, Lucina is actually _Baby's First Marth_ and you should feel guilty for playing as her


----------



## oath2order (Feb 18, 2015)

The mitochondria is thw powerhouse of the cell.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Feb 18, 2015)

Flamingos are not born pink, they become pink due to their diet of shrimp & algae.

Humans can be affected similarly. We can be affected by Carotenosis and turn orange by eating too many carrots or other vegetables with the same pigmentation.


----------



## geico (Feb 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> ^yes lol if it really popped out everyone here woulda needed eye surgery lmao



you hold your eyes open by force when sneezing??? O_0

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebu said:


> Spoiler: kinda NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



scared and scarred for life... thanks...

speaking of octopi...
did you guys know that an octopus can change the color of its skin to blend into its surroundings? its not a chameleon, but it might as well be :3


----------



## CR33P (Feb 19, 2015)

The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints (the LDS Church or, informally, the Mormon Church) is a Christian restorationist church that considers itself to be the restoration of the original church founded by Jesus Christ. The church is headquartered in Salt Lake City, Utah, and has established congregations (called wards or branches) and built temples worldwide. According to the church, it has over 88,000 missionaries[9] and a membership of over 15 million.[10] It is ranked by the National Council of Churches as the fourth largest Christian denomination in the United States.[11] It is the largest denomination in the Latter Day Saint movement founded by Joseph Smith during the period of religious revival known as the Second Great Awakening.

Adherents, sometimes referred to as Latter-day Saints or, less formally, Mormons, view faith in Jesus Christ and his atonement as the central tenet of their religion.[12][13] LDS theology includes the Christian doctrine of salvation only through Jesus Christ,[14] though LDS doctrines regarding the nature of God and the potential of mankind differ significantly from mainstream Christianity. The church has an open canon which includes four scriptural texts:[15] the Bible (both Old and New Testaments), the Book of Mormon, the Doctrine and Covenants, and the Pearl of Great Price. Other than the Bible, the majority of the LDS canon constitutes revelation spoken by Joseph Smith and recorded by his scribes which includes commentary and exegesis about the Bible, texts described as lost parts of the Bible, and other works believed to be written by ancient prophets.

Under the doctrine of continuing revelation, Latter-day Saints believe that Jesus Christ, under the direction of God the Father, leads the church by revealing his will to its president, whom adherents regard as a modern-day "prophet, seer, and revelator". The current president is Thomas S. Monson. Individual members believe that they can also receive personal revelation from God in conducting their lives.[16] The president heads a hierarchical structure with various levels reaching down to local congregations. Bishops, drawn from the laity, lead local congregations. Male members, after reaching age 12, may be ordained to the priesthood, provided they are living the standards of the church. Women do not hold positions within the priesthood, but do occupy leadership roles in church auxiliary organizations.[17]

Both men and women may serve as missionaries, and the church maintains a large missionary program which proselytizes and conducts humanitarian services worldwide. Faithful members adhere to laws regarding sexual purity, health, fasting, and Sabbath observance, and contribute ten percent of their income to the church as a tithe. In addition, the church teaches sacred ordinances through which adherents make covenants with God, including baptism, confirmation, the sacrament (holy communion), endowment, and celestial marriage (marriage blessings which extend beyond mortality), which are of great significance to church members.[18]

bet you didn't know that


----------



## geico (Feb 19, 2015)

CR33P said:


> The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints (the LDS Church or, informally, the Mormon Church) is a Christian restorationist church that considers itself to be the restoration of the original church founded by Jesus Christ. The church is headquartered in Salt Lake City, Utah, and has established congregations (called wards or branches) and built temples worldwide. According to the church, it has over 88,000 missionaries[9] and a membership of over 15 million.[10] It is ranked by the National Council of Churches as the fourth largest Christian denomination in the United States.[11] It is the largest denomination in the Latter Day Saint movement founded by Joseph Smith during the period of religious revival known as the Second Great Awakening.
> 
> Adherents, sometimes referred to as Latter-day Saints or, less formally, Mormons, view faith in Jesus Christ and his atonement as the central tenet of their religion.[12][13] LDS theology includes the Christian doctrine of salvation only through Jesus Christ,[14] though LDS doctrines regarding the nature of God and the potential of mankind differ significantly from mainstream Christianity. The church has an open canon which includes four scriptural texts:[15] the Bible (both Old and New Testaments), the Book of Mormon, the Doctrine and Covenants, and the Pearl of Great Price. Other than the Bible, the majority of the LDS canon constitutes revelation spoken by Joseph Smith and recorded by his scribes which includes commentary and exegesis about the Bible, texts described as lost parts of the Bible, and other works believed to be written by ancient prophets.
> 
> ...


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 19, 2015)

Nebu said:


> Spoiler: kinda NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think that's scary and strange?  Don't look up how bedbugs make babies.

Or cats.  Bleeeech.


----------



## geico (Feb 19, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> Think that's scary and strange?  Don't look up how bedbugs make babies.
> 
> Or cats.  Bleeeech.



OH GOD WHY

- - - Post Merge - - -

im trying to get on top ten posters so....

back in early 2013, a father hired people to kill his son in video games so he would lose his spirit and finally get a life... if only my parents were that considerate hahaha


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 19, 2015)

lucinaa said:


> there's one breed of banana that went completely extinct after an epidemic wiped them out...but the taste of like generic banana products that taste nothing like the bananas we eat are modeled after the taste of THOSE bananas which is why they taste so ridiculously bizarre.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I once suppressed a sneeze by accident. It wasn't fun well it hurt my throat _a lot_ but it didn't make me rupture a blood vessel


----------



## geico (Feb 20, 2015)

ok... i'll pull a CR33P and go ahead with these:

One out of ten children in Europe are conceived on an IKEA bed. 

Antarctica is the only continent without reptiles or snakes. 

An eagle can kill a young deer and fly away with it. 

In the Caribbean there are oysters that can climb trees. 

Intelligent people have more zinc and copper in their hair. 

The world's youngest parents were 8 and 9 and lived in China in 1910. 

When George Lucas was mixing the American Graffiti soundtrack, he numbered the reels of film starting with an R and numbered the dialog starting with a D. Sound designer Walter Murch asked George for Reel 2, Dialog 2 by saying "R2D2". George liked the way that sounded so much he integrated that into another project he was working on. 

The youngest pope was 11 years old. 

Mark Twain didn't graduate from elementary school. 

Proportional to their weight, men are stronger than horses. 

Pilgrims ate popcorn at the first Thanksgiving dinner. 

They have square watermelons in Japan - they stack better. 

Iceland consumes more Coca-Cola per capita than any other nation. 

Heinz Catsup leaving the bottle travels at 25 miles per year. 

It is possible to lead a cow upstairs but not downstairs. 

Armadillos can be housebroken. 

The first Fords had engines made by Dodge. 

A mole can dig a tunnel 300 feet long in just one night. 

Peanuts are one of the ingredients in dynamite. 

Ancient Egyptians slept on pillows made of stone. 

A hippo can open its mouth wide enough to fit a 4 foot tall child inside. 

A quarter has 119 grooves on its edge, a dime has one less groove. 

A hummingbird weighs less than a penny. 

Until 1796, there was a state in the United States called Franklin. Today it is known as Tennessee.

The flashing warning light on the cylindrical Capitol Records tower spells out HOLLYWOOD in Morse code. 

Every time you lick a stamp, you're consuming 1/10 of a calorie. 

The average person has over 1,460 dreams a year. 

One in every 4 Americans has appeared on television. 

The average American will eat about 11.9 pounds of cereal per year. 

Over 1,000 birds a year die from smashing into windows. 

The State of Florida is bigger than England. 

Ants stretch when they wake up in the morning. 

Thomas Edison, light bulb inventor, was afraid of the dark. 

During your lifetime, you'll eat about 60,000 pounds of food. That's the weight of about 6 elephants. 

Some ribbon worms will eat themselves if they can't find any food. 

The world's oldest piece of chewing gum is 9000 years old. 

In space, astronauts cannot cry, because there is no gravity, so the tears can't flow. 

About 3000 years ago, most Egyptians died by the time they were 30. 

More people use blue toothbrushes than red ones. 

Your ribs move about 5 million times a year, every time you breathe. 

In the White House, there are 13,092 knives, forks and spoons. 

Slugs have 4 noses. 

Recycling one glass jar saves enough energy to watch TV for 3 hours. 

Lightning strikes about 6,000 times per minute on this planet. 

Owls are the only birds who can see the color blue.


----------



## Adventure9 (Feb 20, 2015)

A female ferret is called a jill


----------



## geico (Feb 20, 2015)

The average American drinks about 600 sodas a year. 

It's against the law to slam your car door in Switzerland. 

There wasn't a single pony in the Pony Express, just horses. 

Honeybees have hair on their eyes. 

A jellyfish is 95 percent water. 

In Bangladesh, kids as young as 15 can be jailed for cheating on their finals. 

A company in Taiwan makes dinnerware out of wheat, so you can eat your plate. 

The elephant is the only mammal that can't jump. 

The most common name in the world is Mohammed. 

Q is the only letter in the alphabet that does not appear in the name of any of the United States. 

America once issued a 5-cent bill. You'll eat about 35,000 cookies in your lifetime. 

Babe Ruth wore a cabbage leaf under his cap to keep him cool. He changed it every 2 innings. 

Fortune cookies were actually invented in America, in 1918, by Charles Jung. 

A giraffe can clean its ears with its 21-inch tongue. 

Chewing gum while peeling onions will keep you from crying. 

The pitches that Babe Ruth hit for his last-ever homerun and that Joe DiMaggio hit for his first-ever homerun where thrown by the same man. 

Bats always turn left when exiting a cave. 

The praying mantis is the only insect that can turn its head. 

In Tokyo, they sell toupees for dogs. 

There are over 52.6 million dogs in the U.S. 

Dogs and cats consume almost $7 billion worth of pet food a year. 

Baby robins eat 14 feet of earthworms every day. 

The Pentagon has twice as many restrooms as necessary. When it was built, segregation was still in place in Virginia, so separate restrooms for blacks and whites were required by law. 

In England, in the 1880's, "Pants" was considered a dirty word


----------



## ecclesi-uh (Feb 20, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> Think that's scary and strange?  Don't look up how bedbugs make babies.
> 
> Or cats.  Bleeeech.



I'm... googling that in an incognito window. Don't need that in my history xD

Fun fact:
hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia is the fear of long words


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Everytime you learn something new, your brain gains a wrinkle.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Everytime you learn something new, your brain gains a wrinkle.



Is that true? Woah… so many wrinkles...

- - - Post Merge - - -

and i just got one ;o

- - - Post Merge - - -

just looked it up- its not true…


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 20, 2015)

ecclesi-uh said:


> I'm... googling that in an incognito window. Don't need that in my history xD



With bedbugs, let's just say it's... traumatic.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 20, 2015)

Mr. Bean (Rowan Atkinson) voiced Zazu in The Lion King.


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 20, 2015)

lucinaa said:


> i love fun facts -- let's face it, who doesn't love a good random fact that you aren't supposed to know off the top of your head, but do anyway?
> 
> so guys! let's get to posting weird facts!
> 
> ...



Actually it's not sweat, it acts as a sunscreen and antibacterial agent.


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

Urine is an ingredient in perfume because phereomones.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 20, 2015)

Starfish have eyes. These eye spots are at the tip of each of the starfish's arms - so a 5-armed starfish has 5 eye spots, a 40-armed starfish has 40!
A starfish's eye spots lie underneath its skin, but you can see them. If you get a chance to gently hold a starfish, often it will tilt the end of its arms upward. Look at the very tip, and you might see a black, or red dot. That's the eye spot.

yup, copied and pasted XD


----------



## geico (Feb 20, 2015)

Hawaii is moving toward Japan 4 inches every year. 

Chimps are the only animals that can recognize themselves in a mirror. 

The leg bones of a bat are so thin that no bat can walk. 

If you keep a goldfish in the dark room, it will eventually turn white. 

In England, the Speaker of the House is not allowed to speak. 

Almonds are members of the peach family. 

Maine is the only state whose name is just one syllable. 

Americans on the average eat 18 acres of pizza every day. 

One person in two billion will live to be 116 or older. 

If you yelled for 8 years, 7 months and 6 days, you would have produced enough sound energy to heat one cup of coffee. 

In 2018, the month of February will not have a full moon. 

More people are killed by donkeys annually than are killed in plane crashes. 

The dot that appears over the letter "i" is called a tittle. 

All major league baseball umpires must wear black underwear while on the job (in case their pants split). 

The Spanish word esposa means "wife." The plural, esposas, means "wives," but also "handcuffs."

- - - Post Merge - - -

If all Americans used one third less ice in their drinks the United States would become a net exporter instead of an importer of energy. 

If the Nile River were stretched across the United States, it would run nearly from New York to Los Angeles. 

San Francisco cable cars are the only National Monuments that move. 

The Hoover Dam was built to last 2,000 years. Its concrete will not be fully cured for another 500 years. 

Abraham Lincoln's dog, Fido, was assassinated too. 

All of David Letterman's suits are custom made - there are no creases in his suit trousers. 

Cranberry Jell-O is the only flavor that contains real fruit flavoring. 

Fewer than half of the 16,200 major league baseball players have ever hit a home run. 

In comic strips, the person on the left always speaks first. 

Richard Versalle, a tenor performing at New York's Metropolitan Opera House, suffered a heart attack and fell 10 feet from a ladder to the stage just after singing the line "You can only live so long." 

If the entire population of earth was reduced to exactly 100 people, 51% would be female, 49% male; 50% of the world's currency would be held by 6 people, one person would be nearly dead, one nearly born. 

In 1920, Babe Ruth out-homered every American League team. 

Topless saleswomen are legal in Liverpool, England, but only in tropical fish stores. 

Toxic house plants poison more children than household chemicals. 

The original name of Bank of America was Bank of Italy. 

The ant, when intoxicated, will always fall over to its right side. 

The California Department of Motor Vehicles has issued six driver's licenses to six different people named Jesus Christ. 

Michael Jordan makes more money from Nike each year than all the Nike factory workers in Malaysia combined. 

People in China and Japan die disproportionately on the 4th of each month because the words death and four sound alike, and they are represented by the same symbol. 

Chicago is closer to Moscow than it is to Rio de Janeiro. 

Dogs have two sets of teeth, just like humans. They first have 30 "puppy" teeth, then 42 adult teeth. 

In 1950, President Harry Truman threw out the first ball twice at the opening day Washington DC baseball game; once right handed and once left handed.

- - - Post Merge - - -


Two very popular and common objects have the same function, but one has thousands of moving parts, while the other has absolutely no moving parts - an hourglass and a sundial. 

One out of three employees who received a promotion use a coffee mug with the company logo on it. 

If you know a (male) millionaire who happens to be married, The most likely profession of his wife is a teacher. 

An ostrich's eye is bigger than its brain. 

1 pound of lemons contain more sugar than 1 pound of strawberries. 

The "you are here" arrow on maps is called an ideo locator. 

60% of all US potato products originate in Idaho. 

61,000 people are airborne over the US at any given time. 

A flamingo can eat only when its head is upside down.


----------



## Brackets (Feb 20, 2015)

Why post so many at one time? Are you just copying and pasting from somewhere?


----------



## Coach (Feb 20, 2015)

The Slow Loris has a toxic bite

The Hawaiian alphabet contains 12 letters


----------



## Beardo (Feb 20, 2015)

There are 1100 Stradivarius stringed instruments, 512 of which are violins. What you might not know is that there are only 13 Stradivarius Violas in existence Viola - Master race


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 20, 2015)

Misophonia is the part where you get sick and tired of hearing your friends eat.


----------



## Cory (Feb 20, 2015)

Alaska and russia are only 2 miles away from eachother


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 20, 2015)

Cory said:


> Alaska and russia are only 2 miles away from eachother



52, mind you.

By the way, I'd like to say the infamous PRELUDE TO FANTASY was improvised by the composer.


----------



## Brackets (Feb 20, 2015)

Everyone always goes on about smoking and lung cancer but you're actually much more likely to get COPD or heart disease from smoking.


----------

